# GR Rescue in PA- Dog has been rescued



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone GRF work with GR rescue in PA?

Needs immediate help! (posted on the DFW Cares rescue community group).


--- On Tue, 11/8/11, SUSANE RUGGERI > wrote:

Subject: [DFWPR] Fw: ALLENTOWN, PA -XX URGENT! 6 mo. old Golden Lab puppy BEING ABUSED
To: DFWcares;DFWPRgroup
Date: Tuesday, November 8, 2011, 11:21 AM
This poor pup needs to get away from his crazy owner asap!! See contact below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Please call Lori if you can help!
717 379-7878

There is a 6 month old golden lab who is owned by someone that he actually considers to be insane. (His words). The dog is being beaten daily by the owner. He is seeing to it that the dog will be removed from this situation but there is no where for this dog to go. I told him I could use some pictures to help get the dog placed somewhere else.

Can you help to get the word out about this poor dog?
Lori Weaver

717 379-7878


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I am a distance away, but would be willing to come on Fri or Sat to get the pup. What do I have to do to save this guy?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Our rescue (GRAPE) called about him today. Our coordinator will let me know if she ever hears anything back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Our rescue (GRAPE) called about him today. Our coordinator will let me know if she ever hears anything back.


Thanks Rob! I hope the rescue can get him out of that situation.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Capehank said:


> I am a distance away, but would be willing to come on Fri or Sat to get the pup. What do I have to do to save this guy?


Please call Lori if you can help!
717 379-7878


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous little guy, so sad to hear how he's being treated. Hope he has a happy ending.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

MyGoldenCharlie/Faye works with a golden retriever rescue. She is in Harrisburg, Pa. You could try PMing her.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I called Lori at the number on this site. She must be getting a ton of calls as her voice mailbox is full. 

My husband's only concern is: Will this poor boy be agressive from being beaten?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The rescue I work with (out of Central PA) also tried contacting the family as we received information on him. So it looks like varioius rescues have reached out to the family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Capehank said:


> I called Lori at the number on this site. She must be getting a ton of calls as her voice mailbox is full.
> 
> My husband's only concern is: Will this poor boy be agressive from being beaten?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Obviously it depends on the dog, but I don't think so. Typically they are scared, not aggressive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What is the latest on this beautiful puppy??


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Obviously it depends on the dog, but I don't think so. Typically they are scared, not aggressive.


Let's hope this pup is scared and not aggressive. I can work with the pup being scared, my other dogs will be able to help this scared pup. Any updates? It does sound like many are involved. If anyone has any updates, please post.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I just called this very minute on the pup. Lori stated that "The dog has been rescued!!!!" I have no idea where the pup is, I am still interested to know more about him. Please update asap.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capehank said:


> Let's hope this pup is scared and not aggressive. I can work with the pup being scared, my other dogs will be able to help this scared pup. Any updates? It does sound like many are involved. If anyone has any updates, please post.


My Roxy is a former puppy mill momma that had been physcially and verbally abused by the breeder, she is very shy and submissive, not agressive at all inspite of what happened to her. 

Most likely this pup will be very submissive too, but at least at this young age, it may be reversable.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Capehank said:


> I just called this very minute on the pup. Lori stated that "The dog has been rescued!!!!" I have no idea where the pup is, I am still interested to know more about him. Please update asap.


 
We were told the same thing.....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad the pup has been rescued. A big thank you to all that helped and keeping my fingers crossed that he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news, thanks for updating the thread title Rob.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob 

Thank you for the update!!


----------

